# Neighbors kids get stung by your bees



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

can they sue you?

I don't have an issue yet. I should get my first bees in about a week and get started. I have 3 acres of wooded land and occasionally I'll see kids crossing my property to get to the creek or just play. I've never minded before, they have never harmed anything. 

So soon I'll have bee's and I fear they may throw stones at my hives and end up getting stung, which can truly end up being serious, even life threatening event if they are allergic or stung heavily enough.

So yes, I understand that you can sue someone for a hang nail. I'm just wondering if there is any protection for a homeowner in my situation - whom has bee's in a safe place, but could be a danger if kids come looking for trouble.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm curious about this too. How does someone sue for their child being stung if they trespassed on your property? And since bees naturally occur in nature how can they know for sure which bee stung them :s I wondered about this topic as well since I've told both of my neighbors (on the sides of my home - we have no neighbors in back) that we are getting bees and they said "no problem." But one neighbor is selling their property and I wondered what to do if the new neighbors make a stink and if they get stung is their legal repercussions?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

do a search here for "insurance" yes you can be sued, i can sue you because your name tramatizes me  depends a lot on your local weather a suit would be successful. good luck,mike


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

One - anyone can sue anyone for anything. However...winning a lawsuit is another thing. I have yet to hear of anyone actually winning a lawsuit from being stung by a bee. The problem is proving the bee was actually yours and not some feral bee. But all that aside.

In order to minimize the chance of being sued you should do a couple of things. One is post no trespassing signs on your property. The next is post a sign near your bees saying something like "Caution! Honeybees at work. Do not disturb!" I think you can order signs from a couple of different bee supply companies that say something to that effect. Also, as others have said if your bees are in your back yard put up a fence so they have to fly up and over which reduces the chance of a neighbor running into a bee flying low to the ground. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

I concur with the other posts. No one can prove that a bee is your bee. But I would post signs. Is the creek on your property? That's also a problem. Some things are considered "attractive" and if not fenced it could be an issue even if they are trespassing. I would put up both signs, bee yard and no trespassing just to be safe. I fenced our hives in so the dogs, kids and anything else wouldn't lumber into them.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think no trespassing signs are hardly neighborly. My kids cut through my neighbor's property all the time, and she smiles and waves at them. She has actually told her husband to cut a path through her woods for them.

What makes you think that these kids would throw rocks at your hives? The next time you see them, let them know what you're up to. Offer them some honey.

EVERY day, I have kids run through my yard, just yards from my hive. I think nothing about it. I actually thought it was funny the other day, my kids and their friends were throwing ants onto the entrance and watching the bees escort them out. Of course, I would never have anything but gentle bees.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

I had 3 hives last summer, I notified the neighbors on both sides I was getting bee's made sure none of them were allergic. At the end of the year I asked them if the bee's caused any problems during the summer and they both told they never even noticed them. Keep in mind the bee's get up and spread out, they don't just hang around home.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

"Good Fences make Good Neighbors"

you can have all the 'good' kids around all it takes is for one kid to come up with a bad idea and things go sideways quickly.

another good piece of advice in situation like this is " an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".

Take those reasonable steps to make sure people are able to knowingly prevent themselves from getting into trouble and you're halfway there.

even if some troublemaker sues they don't necessarily have to win. just the court costs, time and stress of dealing with it have caused more trouble than one person would want, even if the lawsuit is an act of idiocy.

personally, I try to educate people approaching the area as much as possible with signs, direct contact, etc.. If nothing else, the more people you inform, the less they can use the excuse " I didn't know."

Big Bear


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

at any given time i have at least 8 kids running between my backyard and my neighbors. Not a big deal right. Well, they all understand that the bees will get them if they irritate them, and in fact some of them did get the "one who didnt want to listen" I was so mad he my girls had to sacrifice themselves because of this idiot. Anyway, they run right past my hives to get to their fort, and have never been stung or bothered except for the one time. He was 3 and throwing rocks and not listening. I went and told his dad, and he completely understood.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> In order to minimize the chance of being sued you should do a couple of things. The next is post a sign near your bees saying something like "Caution! Honeybees at work. Do not disturb!"


We had a lawyer as a member of our bee club, he suggested not putting up the bee signs, he said it was an admission of guilt. like having a sign warning vicious dog, and your dog actually bites some one, just hand them your wallet. I have them up only because all land is considered posted in N.Y. and I have them so far back that they can't bee seen, so I can't see how they would be an atractive nuisence.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Good fences do make good neighbors as bigbear said. 

Don't get me started on the "good neighbors"!!

G3


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

The creek is on my property. Also, my property is hilly and there is an area with a sharp drop-off that has a "shelf" of sorts. The shelf is about 10 feet long and 5 feet wide and if you understand the lay of the land you can easily walk onto the shelf. The shelf is about 6 feet below the land above it and about 15 feet above the ground below. I was thinking this is where I'd place the hives and that I'd paint the hives a color to blend in with the background - likely brown. 

Any kids would have to walk over a crest to get to my property and would naturally avoid the cliff area. They would then have to look back and then up to spot the hive. It's not impossible, but this is about as hidden a spot as you can get that is still friendly to the bees.



Oberlinmom said:


> . Is the creek on your property? That's also a problem..


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Get a couple of extra veils, some large white shirts at Goodwill. Invite the neighbor kids to get up close and personal with the bees. Make sure someone takes pictures of them holding a frame of bees that they can post on their Facebook/Myspace page. You will soon be the coolest neighbor around!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

wildbranch2007 said:


> We had a lawyer as a member of our bee club, he suggested not putting up the bee signs, he said it was an admission of guilt. like having a sign warning vicious dog, and your dog actually bites some one, just hand them your wallet. I have them up only because all land is considered posted in N.Y. and I have them so far back that they can't bee seen, so I can't see how they would be an atractive nuisence.


I wouldn't use this person as an attorney. By not identifying a danger you are MORE liable in a lawsuit. IE - Not warning that improper use of a drug will harm you. Not warning that an electric line has 1700 volts. Not warning that putting your hands into certain part of a machine will chop it off. etc, etc. If you can show that you exhibited "reasonable" means to warn of potential dangers you are less liable then if you chose to ignore these dangers and were negligent in your diligence.


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

In your location, I would be more worried about bears and other critters than kids.

Do you know these children personally? If so, the idea to invite them to be involved might be a good idea. Never know when you might turn one of them into a baby beek.

I live fairly near Virginia Tech--a recognized ag college, and one enterprising soul here puts up signs warning that these are "test bees" and therefore poisonous. It's not just kids you have to worry about. There are plenty of stupid adults, too.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

mothergoosemagic said:


> In your location, I would be more worried about bears and other critters than kids.
> 
> Do you know these children personally?
> 
> It's not just kids you have to worry about. There are plenty of stupid adults, too.


I've been here two years have seen deer and possums, no bear - nor have I heard of bear. I notice my motion activated lights are often on in the middle of the night so there are a few things roaming around. The kids live on another cul-de-sac that is at a 90% angle to my property, so my back acerage is behind their back yard - and since they are on another street I don't know them. 

If I find an adult in the woods behind my house, that's when I dial 911. There is absolutely no reason for an adult to be on the wild area of my property other than crime.


----------



## ekervina (May 18, 2009)

KeyBeeper said:


> If I find an adult in the woods behind my house, that's when I dial 911. There is absolutely no reason for an adult to be on the wild area of my property other than crime.


t:

Huh? Kids in that area are just playing, but adults are intent on crime? I'm sorry, but that really doesn't follow. Plenty of adults enjoy exploring wooded areas, and plenty of kids commit crimes. All of them should ask before entering your property, but most of them don't know where the property lines are.


----------



## clarkfarm (Apr 13, 2009)

Not trying to be an alarmist but you might want to consider limiting who comes on your property. Don't know your state laws but in some/most states there is a principle of law that says if people are coming across your property for some period of time -- some number of years -- that will create a public right of way and you loose the right to stop it. Could devalue the property at selling time. The way around this depending on local law if you have neighbors you want to accommodate is to give them permission in writing to use your property as access to the pond or whatever. 

Another point is that if people are coming on your property with your knowledge even though you do not know them, they are not trespassers in most states but rather are considered invitees and the land owner owes them a higher duty. 

Actually I agree with that lawyer's warning to a certain extent . If the dog is vicious, okay to the sign but it is a mistake if your dog is in fact not a vicious dog. And most people who put up beware of the dog signs have a fence restraining the dog so the sign warns not to come in the fenced area. Here children are allowed to roam at will. So why in the world would you want to claim to have poisonous bees or dangerous bees? Dangerous products should be labeled dangerous but a non African honeybee is not dangerous in the normal course. The beeyard sign - okay - but the best defense is the one mentioned of burden of proof of the complainer having to show who owns the bees when they exist wild also. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

ekervina said:


> t:
> 
> Huh? Kids in that area are just playing, but adults are intent on crime? I'm sorry, but that really doesn't follow. Plenty of adults enjoy exploring wooded areas, and plenty of kids commit crimes. All of them should ask before entering your property, but most of them don't know where the property lines are.


Adults are not welcome to play in my creek. That's my decision. I don't trust the maturity level of an adult who will invade what is OBVIOUSLY private property and I certainly don't trust the maturity level of an adult who wants to come play in my creek. Most adults have the brains to explore PUBLIC wooded areas and those that don't also are not welcome. I'm not the middle of nowhere. I'm in a neighborhood, with an association - all lots are 2 to 6 acres. I don't expect any hunters, birdwatchers or spelunkers to be dropping by. I have a wife and mother-in-law to protect and you can second guess me all you want, that is where my responsibility lies.

Also, these kids appear to be about 8 years old and focused on nothing more than the creek. They've shown no interest in my house and they've never bothered the garden bench I have down by the creek bank. They just want to be kids and play in the water. Should they nose around my house for no good reason, or should they vandalize the garden bench then I will ask them to leave every time I see them.


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

We were instructed in class not to have our hives in a noticeable location and I've read that we shouldn't make it "known" to everyone that the hive is there because it draws too much attention. So where is the fine line between making it "known" and taking precautions? I was going to get the sign to put on my fence in case kids (for some odd reason) decided to come on our property or in case a utility many had to access the backyard, but then one of the books I read said not to display signs because it was making too much of an announcement. We are contemplating putting up a privacy fence now since the one we have is chain link.


----------



## HoneyBull (Feb 19, 2010)

A side question, but with a similar topic that I didn't want to start a new thread: My girlfriend was told by a friend that a neighbor of hers had a couple beehives in their backyard and that during a couple times a year the bees will rush on to her back lawn and will make it look like a carpet of moving bees where the family can not even enjoy the yard. She said they were particularly attracted to brightly colored plastic objects. I had not heard of anything like this in my reading. Does this normally happen?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Since my post was HEAVILY edited...............

Just give everybody around you 5 gallons of your best honey and call it even.


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

When EAS had a "bee yard" in our town. There were signs every few feet warning people about the bees. The advice was not to approach without the proper equipment. If large organization like that feels that signage is important to protect the bees and any strangers I'd take that under advisement. 
Nice neighbors can turn very ugly if something bad happens to their children. Not too long ago a young man drowned in a pond that was in his neighbors yard. The parents sued over his death because the pond was an "attractive nuisance". The young man and his buddies had been going to the pond for years. They were nice neighbors. 
In our little town there are laws about fencing your pool. Because it's an "attractive nuisance" and kids will be drawn to the pool even if they are trespassing. 
Personally I don't mind kids cutting through our yard, but I did fence off the bees, just in case.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

If you are really concerned, express your concerns to the local law enforcement that children are unsupervised, regularly tresspassing and possibly vandalizing your property while neglected by their parents. Signs do little good. Virginia Power was sued when a teenager climbed over the 12 foot fence with barbed wire into the transformer yard clearly posted on all sides and was electrocuted. A couple let their kids climb up the shelves in Home Depot in Norfolk and when the neglected kids fell pulling items off the shelves they sued Home Depot. Where is the parental responsibility in both cases. Focus the law enforcement on the fundamental problem first. If anything ever comes of it charge the children with tresspassing and the parents with parental neglect, see how they feel about losing their children to child protective services until it is resolved.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm reminded of my childhood when I played in the woods, in lakes and streams all day long. Living in rural Alabama I didn't have to trespass to do it - or at least I didn't knowingly trespass. I don't know if these little boys understand that the big house at the top of the hill owns the land and the creek they play in. They probably don't get it - as it is at the back of my 3 acres - and just across the bank my back neighbor has 6. Its a bit hard to even see my house (or any house for that matter) when the trees get their leaves. It would pain me greatly to stop them from having the same joy and discovery I knew as a kid - even knowing what you say is 100% right. I just hope I don't pay a high price for being sentimental.

I think I'll used a combination of hidden placement, camouflage paint, a small fence and discrete signs that you can see if you get close enough.


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the idea of keeping the hives out of sight (behind a hedge or enclosed with a high solid fence) is perhaps the best idea. This will force the bees to fly up, whenever they're leaving the hive. A simple enclosure should also prevent the kids from throwing stones at the hives. Kids don't read signs. In fact, if they can read the signs, it will be like a magnet to them. (Remember when you were 10? Forbidden fruit, etc. ) I'd try to place the hives outside of the kids normal paths of travel through your property. Talking to your insurance agent is also a good idea. Whenever someone is stung, they say a bee did it. Most times it's hornet or wasp. As someone already said, it's going to be hard to prove that it's your bee and not a feral bee. Where I live, the local college has 100's of hives for research purposes, so I can always say it was a bee that wandered off campus. (Note: The University places signs near each of it's hives). 

Good luck. Tell us what your insurance agent says.

Regards,
Tucker1


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

If you keep a beehive full of honeybees, any kid that gets stung by any stinging insect is your fault! I had a next door neighbor, who's yard is 75 feet away from my hive, swear that one of my bees stung him in his yard! Who want's to take that bet? From 75 feet away, even throwing rocks or whatever, I'd bet 1000:1 odds that you couldn't make my bees sting you, unless one of my bees was working a dandelion in your yard and you stepped on it!!! Who wants the bet???opcorn:


----------



## huggy (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to agree that knowledge, education, and caution are the best defenses in this case. I have neighbors who I consider "good" neighbors. They are long-time residents and I'm the "new" guy, haivng bought my property from their sister-in-law (and this property used to be my neighbor's father's land). So there's a lot riding on the relationship.

I've done my best to make sure her three boys understand about bees and what they are like and they've watched me work them. One of her boys is allergic, so I made sure she knows I have taken time and effort and spent the money to have a couple epi pens on hand just in case. And the hives are technically on my front lawn away from their property - visible from the road but not really on a beaten path - even my driveway goes way around away from them - so there's really no reason they'd be playing around them. 

I also live in a rural area and there are other people's hives around. But when it comes right down to it, if something did happen and they decided to sue, there's no telling which way things would go because the courts in this country have everything turned around. So I just try to keep the communications open and of course we trade honey and garden and farm harvest items every year.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We are way to litigious of a society. My favorite lawyer used to tell me that if you run some one over with the car and they are still moving back up and finish the job. It is way cheaper to pay for dead then maimed.

But, post the signs invite the kids over to learn in a vail and give them some honey and you should be fine.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Any thought about liability if you put one on a business property?

I have a office that has between 20 to 30 people a day and would love to have a hive in the back (we have a wildlife viewing area for patients to watch birds and squirrels while we work on them) for people to watch. Additionally i would like to put in an observation hive at a late date.

Does anyone know if there is a difference in liability in a business location versus a private home?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## KeithC (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe you should think about 1 of these kids falling and braking a leg or 2.... now that sounds like a law suit to me
not a bee Bite


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

At times like these I am glad to live in a country where you cannot sue for being stung by an insect as long as nobody enticed them to sting you - allergic or not.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

Duboisi said:


> At times like these I am glad to live in a country where you cannot sue for being stung by an insect as long as nobody enticed them to sting you - allergic or not.


Yep, things have gone sideways in the US as far as lawsuits. 

People refuse to be responsible for anything and anyone can sue for anything. Even a completely baseless suit can be filed against you and by the time you deal with it you've spent a ton of money.

The end result, we spend, dare I say waste, countless hours and countless dollars all the while keeping millions of people from doing many things because "Well I might get sued, it's just not worth it". 

~Matt


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

Especially in the "Land Of Lawyers." I mean "Land Of Lincoln."


----------



## debraC (Mar 9, 2010)

alpha6 said:


> I wouldn't use this person as an attorney. By not identifying a danger you are MORE liable in a lawsuit. IE - Not warning that improper use of a drug will harm you. Not warning that an electric line has 1700 volts. Not warning that putting your hands into certain part of a machine will chop it off. etc, etc.


I think the difference between warning signs being okay for these things and not a good idea for a 'vicious dog' is that these things you mentioned are legal. Generally speaking, having a vicious animal is not.

I'm no lawyer, but I would guess that based on this, if you are following the husbandry (or whatever bees fall under in whatever community) ordinances in your community, then the bees are legal and putting up warning signs would not be a bad idea like putting up vicious dog signs would be. Likewise, if a person is not following local ordinances in regard to beekeeping, they probably are well advised _not_ to put up a sign announcing it.

So...just a few thoughts on that.

When I called County P&Z to find out the local ordinances, they did mention someone could sue me if they were stung. I said they'd have a hard time proving it was my bee and they said 'yep!' Still doesn't mean I can't be sued.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Put up 5 strands of electric fence with a solar charger around the hives and call it a bear fence.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

What an absolute shame that we have to worry so much about being "sued" by our neighbors, especially when the people suing us were *trespassing on our property. *The lawyers have turned everybody against their neighbors - for money. What a shame.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Ishi said:


> Put up 5 strands of electric fence with a solar charger around the hives and call it a bear fence.


well. we have to do that here because you do need a bear fence. Then you need another sign warning that you have an electric fence. sign, sign, everywhere a sign


----------



## PeterC (Nov 6, 2010)

Ohh how I love living on a Property. Nearest neighbors are at least 3 Klms away as the bee flies  The only kids I have to worry about are mine. 
it is sad how the world is going where you have to be worried about being Sued every minute of the day... 
When I was a kid it was up to me not to go near the bees.


----------



## Roscommon Acres (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, I have a question. Posting signs seems like a good idea BUT at the class I just went to, the speakers seemed to think being as discrete as possible was the way to go. Vandalism is more a problem than someone accidentally running into a hive, so they suggested keeping beeyards screened from public places and avoiding any sort of external feeder so there were less attractive targets to shoot at or throw rocks at.

So do a ton of "Bees at work" signs protect you from liability, or attract the vandals?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Roscommon Acres said:


> So do a ton of "Bees at work" signs protect you from liability, or attract the vandals?


A lawyer on this forum recommended that you put them up, a lawyer at my former bee club said it was like putting up the beware nasty dog signs, you just admitted that your bees are nasty? in N.Y. they had a law on the books that I think that they just repealled that said you had to post your apiary. I liked it better that way as you had an out as to why the sign said they were nasty. ???? don't know the answer to your question, been trying to find out for years.


----------



## Roscommon Acres (Mar 21, 2011)

I think we have to have a sign on the beehive that can be seen 100 feet away or something. Hoping that doesn't mean a flashing neon sign so you can see it through the hedge. Where it is located, no on has any business coming within 100 feet, except the cars on the road, and they don't have much to worry about!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The question is, do you keep nasty bees? I keep bees in my yard, bees on the porch, bees on a large balcony, etc. I do have a nasty CB that will sting folks at the house if they are worked up, but that will soon change 

mike


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm in rural SE Ohio and just posted a "Bees sting to protect their homes..." sign. I'm thinking it will be more effective than the "No Trespassing" that have been ineffective. I'm not worried about anyone getting stung or vandalism, I just don't want folks poking around.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a good sign.
For a dog..."Dog running free" is the way to do it.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, it looks quite menacing. Lots of folks hereabouts pretty squeamish about bees.


----------



## mignolan (Nov 19, 2009)

I have plans to post a little sign near my hives that reads, "These honeybees are friendly, so long as you are, too!" ; )


----------



## mignolan (Nov 19, 2009)

Nah. That won't work, either. I'm reconsidering, after interpreting that sign from the POV of a drunken idiot. 

I think covering the boxes in invisibility paint is the way to go. ; P


----------



## BettSue 7 (May 9, 2009)

Back to you orginal question. Check with your home owners insurance. Some companies absolutely do no cover bees. I had to change our homeowner insurance company.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

LSUAG center is developing rules for apiaries. Included in the publication relevant to this discussion:

Fence at least 6 ft high required for hives within 25 ft of public or private property line. This is a "Defense against prosecution"

Source of water available in the apiary to discourage use of sources that may result in contact with humans, birds or domestic pets.

Provides guidlines for the number of hives for parcels of property according to property size and layout

Conspicous sign with name and phone number of beekeeper. This is considered a "Defense against prosecution" This sign is more for the knowledge of the hive inspection program and registration of hives. But they do want you to post sign.


----------



## Beerman (May 21, 2010)

When I took law classes in college the "beware of dog" thing was brought up. That is why most signs now just say "dog" not beware of. I have a sign up that just says "honey bees". Then again people can sue me all the want I'm broke as a joke


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Last summer a couple of local 12 year old lads decided to see who was the better man. To find out, these two men-in-waiting inserted their arms up to the arm pits in a huge fire ant mound to see who would turn dunghill or run first. (Remember to accomplish this feat of darring do one needs to sit cross legged on the edge of the mound ) My ER nurse wife said "Their arms looked like raw meat." She failed to ask, "Who won?" Darn women.

This is why you may want to be discreet with the information that you keep bees. In an instance like this, a good attorney can turn a fire ant hill into an attractive nuisance mountain. This can also happen if you have a cliff or other feature on your property that attracts the foolish or fool hearted to tempt fate, (your fate not theirs’).

I cannot think of a more dangerous attractive nuisance than a dragon. Yet, I suspect if it were common knowledge that you keep a fire breathing dragon chained and caged in a cave on your property, that sooner or latter some fool will sneak in with a garbage can lid and his mother's bread knife, with the intent of slaying your pet dragon. In this case I doubt that a sign reading, "DANGER-KNIGHT EATING DRAGON" will impress ‘Squire Lance-a-Lots’ attorneys nor comfort his parents as much as your 401k will. 

If an ounce of prevention is truly worth a pound of cure, is it not better to avoid the pound of cure expense associated with defending yourself in court? Or, would you rather spend thousands of dollars going to trial so that a jury (who knows nothing about bees except what the jury learned watching Saturday Night Live), can cuss and discuss the merits of the wording on your warning signs. Besides, at least in my state, if you have a judgement rendered against you, you must post a cash bond (in the amount of the civil verdict) with the court before you can appeal. 

The knowledge that there are bees on your property should be on a *“need to know”* basis. My advice is to use a layered defense as laid out here. Hives and signs both out of sight to the general public.


----------



## hagane (Aug 15, 2015)

I wouldn't trust kids. Kids are rotten. They will cause trouble, it's just a matter of time. I had a recent experience, as a substitute teacher telling some elementary students about cooking. I was describing how to cook and make Japanese Korroke (also prounced Croquette (tte part is often silent). One of the students wasn't listening in class, and despite deliberate detail on how potato and ground beef make up the Croquettes or Korroke and then deep fried (how can you misunderstand that), the kid went home and told his parents the sub taught them how to make cocaine. The kids were in fifth grade and look pretty innocent, unfortunately the misunderstanding not so innocent. 

Now the parents and the district are causing trouble for trying to inspire them about finding cool things to learn about, such as cooking.


----------



## cmcpherson (May 10, 2014)

alpha6 said:


> I wouldn't use this person as an attorney. By not identifying a danger you are MORE liable in a lawsuit. IE - Not warning that improper use of a drug will harm you. Not warning that an electric line has 1700 volts. Not warning that putting your hands into certain part of a machine will chop it off. etc, etc. If you can show that you exhibited "reasonable" means to warn of potential dangers you are less liable then if you chose to ignore these dangers and were negligent in your diligence.


Wildbranches lawyer friend was absolutely correct.
I used to have a signs warning about my guard dog and willingness to shoot trespassers.
My lawyer warned me of the attractive nuisance that I was creating and demonstrating intent.


----------

